# Biggest Walleye



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hi guys,
just wondering wat all of ur biggest walleyes have been from anywhere any time. Wat were the weights and lengths and where'd ya catch em'? thanks jonny

Dads biggest 34in. 14lbs.









My biggest 29in. 11.8lbs.


----------



## Whaler

31 inch ten pounder fishing out of C.J.Stone's boat on Lake Erie.


----------



## midoh39

Mine was about about 8pound+ caught on the Detriot River. Me and the guide decided it was to cold to weight it or measure it. I caught this in the worst conditions posible. Very Windly 20 degrees plus wind chill it sucked. But we caught our limit! 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=23593&ppuser=3559


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Here's a couple over 30 inches from this year's fishing in my little boat:

A 31.5 incher in April:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/Erie_Eye.JPG

A 30.5 incher from June (the smaller one is a 7lb fish)


We have been spoiled by the lake this year and every trip up has been memorable


----------



## Shortdrift

my best to date is a 12#-8oz walleye from Lake Erie in the Sandusky Bay area.


----------



## fishon

Its been Seen before.... but i am Proud of this fish!


Month of May 06.. infront of the "Gold Coast "during the day.... trolling of course.. Deep Rapala HJ sunfire...


Frank


----------



## ezbite

12# freemont, ohio. wading the sandusky river walleye run, many, many moons ago. i remember i was using a 1oz leadhead with an orange and a green twister tail. yes, i had on 2 twister tails. the current was so fast a guy 15/20 yards down stream netted it for me because i couldnt get it to move upstream to me and my line was crossing in front of several guys downstream. they wanted to fish and i was blocking their casting lane i regret to this day that i ate it instead of mounting it. i do have a old blurry polaroid photo


----------



## MSmith2004

Some of us haven't caught one....tear...


----------



## fishslim

I got back to back 12 pounders back in mid 80's fishing Lake Erie 5-6 footers with ounce erie dearies with about half the spool out to get to bottom. Was unreal landing 1 twelve pounder but after calming down and putting line out again in seconds had another. Was a awesome day with the 3 of us getting 9 fish over 8 pounds and not early spring but mid july! You can see picture better at my photo gallery could not get it to come up large for some reason!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

wow ezbite that was a monster for fremont prolly back in those days...


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic

Mine came from the Manistee River, MI, below Tippee dam, April 19th of the this year. 34" 14.7 llbs. Caught on a 7 wt fly rod fishing for steelies

FWF


----------



## ezbite

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> wow ezbite that was a monster for fremont prolly back in those days...


HEY! thats a color photo. lol


----------



## JIG

12# out of 72nd


----------



## DanAdelman

caught 3 in the last 2 years over 9lbs biggest 11.2 lbs came from maumee other 2 WB...


----------



## EE

I think this female was between 11 and 12 pounds, can't remember the exact weight. In Ying's words, "I just reeled it"......


----------



## jay74

The word record is 23pounds and 11 ounces.


----------



## ezbite

jay74 said:


> The word record is 23pounds and 11 ounces.


but i released it to fight another day


----------



## Seaturd

32.5 inches and approx 12 lbs (no accurate scale available) caught in Georgian Bay, Ontario.

Biggest Erie fish was 29" in Dec '05 off Huron Pier - some dude netted it for me because I couldn't get down close enough to net it w/o falling on my a$$. I thanked him profusely and he proceeded to step on his fishing reel breaking it and ending his night. 

Biggest inland was a 28 incher at Mosquito several years ago. A guy in a boat that saw me net it followed me around trolling the rest of the day...


----------



## Guest

30 inches 11lbs 1oz off Cranberry Creek last year november voting day. It is in my avatar.
I have caught 6 fish Ohio walleyes this year and hoping for a few more.


----------



## BlueMax

I saw this post and said what the heck. My best to date is a 31" 14lb. beauty caught March 27, 2007 between catawba and s. bass. Worked a purple hair jig tipped with a minnow. It was a good start to a great year in progress.


----------



## buzzedredneck

Only 5 Lbs From Mosquito Lake,,,, Gosh I Need A Bigger Boat For Erie.


----------



## eyesman_01

10# 12oz., 29 inches, fishing with Hetfieldinn and cw261 off Vermilion sandbar on Labor Day 2007. Same fish as in my signature.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

32", 13.5 lbs. Mount will be ready December 5th. Pictures will follow.


----------



## Big_Boy

Caught aboard Evil Eye Charter 7-17-07


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Not very dang big about 5lbs and maybe 24" or so, caught it years ago, I guess that means when I get one bigger I will appreciate it more


----------



## Papascott

32 inches never weighed it> It was full of eggs so I would have to guess at 13-14lbs. I have caught and weighed a couple over 12 and this was much bigger. Photo courtesy of ReelMagic.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I've caught more 9+ pound walleyes than I can count, but I've yet to break the double digit (10+pound) mark.

I got brother B into walleye fishing on Erie just last year, and he already has three double digits under his belt.

You'd think that with the umpteen thousands of dollars, and a couple gajillion hours I've poured into the lake, the GOOD LORD would throw me a bone.

Here's Brother B with two 10+ pound eyes he caught in my boat literally minutes apart, and about 100 yards from each other in front of the Gold Coast this past spring.


----------



## Stoshu

Caught 11/11/2006 on the Huron Pier... 31" & 11.5 lbs












Wannabitawerm said:


> 32", 13.5 lbs. Mount will be ready December 5th. Pictures will follow.


That thing still isn't done????? I thought you got that back a long time ago....


----------



## BigMha

21" 1st fish


----------



## goolies

The fish I'm holding are 11 lbs 2 oz and 10 lbs 6 oz and were reeled in consecutively. They were caught trolling off E. 72nd Sunday evening 11/12/2007. I was fortunate enough to get to be the one to reel them in but it was a team effort with Tigger and Dixie Chicken. They hooked me on the night bite! Thanks fellas. Before this my largest walleye was about 3.5 lbs.


----------



## sevenx

11.5 in candada night fishing, no measurement, got several 6 to 8 lbs that night. my best night so far. 1996


----------



## crittergitter

Since it was asked. Here is mine. Caught approx 12/08/1999 off the Huron Pier at around 11pm. After a 2 hour drive home it weighed 13 lbs. Measures exactly at 32".










CG


----------



## harle96

Holy Crap Critter..nice fish.


----------



## ParmaBass

29" not sure about the weight, had to go at least 8 or 9# though. Got it Perching this Spring by the lighthouse out of Edgewater. It was a plesant surprise after catching a sheephead every other drop down. Excellent Perch day too!!


----------



## moondog5814

crittergitter said:


> Since it was asked. Here is mine. Caught approx 12/08/1999 off the Huron Pier at around 11pm. After a 2 hour drive home it weighed 13 lbs. Measures exactly at 32".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG


What a freakin monster!!!! My biggest has been 9.75lbs and 30 inches.


----------



## BigDaddy300

ParmaBass said:


> 29" not sure about the weight, had to go at least 8 or 9# though. Got it Perching this Spring by the lighthouse out of Edgewater. It was a plesant surprise after catching a sheephead every other drop down. Excellent Perch day too!!


That is a nice fish buddy!!! Hopefully we can top that if we can get out for that night bite.:T


----------



## Whaler

My best is a ten pounder out of Lake Erie but I caught a nine pounder on a cast master about twenty years ago at West Branch. I also found a dead one out there about that time that was 30 inches long and had a full sized shad sticking part way out of it's gill. That killed it. 
It was around the time they quit stocking them in the lake .


----------



## Whaler

My best is a ten pounder out of Lake Erie but I caught a nine pounder out of West Branch about twenty years ago on a cast master. I also found a dead one which was 30 inches long that had a full sized shad stuck in its gill. That killed it. 
That was about the time they quit stocking them in the lake. My buddy cauth a 10 lb. 12 ounce out of Lake Milton in 1979 but that was before they drained the lake.


----------



## harle96

ParmaBass said:


> 29" not sure about the weight, had to go at least 8 or 9# though. Got it Perching this Spring by the lighthouse out of Edgewater. It was a plesant surprise after catching a sheephead every other drop down. Excellent Perch day too!!


F/O eye while perchin, WOW!! WTG. Now that's what I call a bonus fish. Congrats!!

My biggest was 30.5 inhces....10 lbs something, on a pearl ghost trolling the sandbar.


----------



## ezbite

these are my biggest 2 in the same trip. 11/19 during night bite off cleveland. using orange juice reef runner rip sticks. i havent caught any quality walleye on reef runners EVER and to get 2 in one night was GREAT. not really sure about the weight. my scale on the boat said 8.13 and 8.15, but because of some friends telling me "those fish are bigger" i weighed them on the digital bathroom scale and they were 10.2 and 10.3, so im guessing they were 10 pounds each what do you think? it was a night i will always remember


----------



## mach1cj

EZ, i would weigh all fish caught on the "digital bathroom scale" from now on. just kiddin'  nice :B :B fish!!


----------



## JIG

Nice fish! Sure is a fishing trip to remember. 2 tens isnt nothin to forget bud! Hope we get some even BIGGER! I might not mount another till I get the state record. :B


----------



## fish master

where's a good place to catch some nice SIZE pan fry during the winter? I have not had much luck with the :B so im going small this year..


----------



## crittergitter

EZ, I would say those 2 fish make 10 lbs easy. Nice fish and quite a nice double!

CG


----------



## ying6

12# 2 ounces... caught a few years back.
I just reeled it in.


----------



## EE

"I just reeled it", LOL........... nice.


----------



## Net

If you look carefully, what he said was: 

"I just reeled it





in."

 


(By the way, nice walleye Mike! . I don't remember seeing a pic of that hawg before)


----------



## ying6

you don't realize what is meant by just reeling it in until it is your boat, your rods, your boards, your lures, your etc.... and someone else brings in a 10# fish. puts it in perspective!
Net, I'll surprise you every once in awhile with one..... some of us sliip fish into their photo gallery and others only bring them out when the time is right. I always say it isn't nice to be subtle, seems like you are teasing people, and we all know I am not that type of person.


----------

